# Plastic soap molds?



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL
Another question. 

Has anyone used the plastic "no liner" molds? I saw some on ebay and there was some negative feedback that the soap stuck to the molds. I'm curious if anyone has any personal experience with them and has first hand experience?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I bought the white plastic log molds that come apart from a seller on ebay. I have ended up lining greasing them up with Vaseline and then lining them with freezer paper. I like my silicone lined wood log molds better.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I have Kelsei divider molds and love them. 

http://www.kelseiscreations.com/

I have the slab molds, haven't tried the log mold. 

Just rinse and pat or air dry and they will work beautifully. I do put a layer of clear wrap on the bottom, the put the sides in place before pouring soap. The dividers go in last and sure do help to make the bars more uniform in size. I am horrible at cutting soap straight so these molds are a lifesaver for me.


For a good individual mold at a good price you might like the molds here:
http://southerngardenscents.com/

When it is time to unmold these just put your thumbs on a straight side and push, the soap literally rolls out of the mold. 


For log molds I have Uplands.


Forgot to say, I bought a no liner from ebay and promptly sold it. Soap would stick .


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm completely hooked on Kelsei molds. Best mold out there as far as I'm concerned. I got my first one 7 years ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I also have Kelsei molds. Mine are a custom order that duplicates the old Martha Molds, except the two inner portions are removable, the whole mold is bigger, and I can use it as a log or a slab mold. Mine have a silicone bottom liner. I just can't say enough about the quality of workmanship with his molds, they so tightly fit together that I never screw down the lag bolt to hold the sides to the bottom. I am so glad not to be playing around with wooden molds or other molds. Vicki


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Agreed Vicki! Even my 7 yo mold still fits very tightly that I lost the lag bolts a long time ago.

I put a plastic black garbage bag on the bottom before putting on the sides. When the soap is on the mold, I take up the bag on all sides and put on top of the mold. Keeps dust out and adds to the insulation.

With the 30-bar mold, each bottom section will hold 1# of oil. To make an 15-bar recipe, I use 3# of oil. Of course, the dividers won't hold the soap in, so I cut a piece of packing tape to fit a bottom divider. Place half the tape on the bottom of the divider, slip it into the slot. The other half is then taped to the bottom of the mold. A couple pieces of tape on the side of the divider, connecting it to the side of the mold and I have a nice seal to make smaller batches.


----------



## krissy (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm new here but someone i knew told me about this forum and soapmaking is my passion so naturally this was the first section I looked at.

If your talking about those linerless soap molds that are made out of like the plastic type cutting board material.... (PM me for the sellers ID) don't waste your money !!!! I spent well over a hundred dollars from that seller on 8 molds and 2 cutters and they are all in the trash now. The soap sticks, they fall apart because they are not well constructed or measured there are gaps in them, you need to line them with freezer because of the gaps, the cutter is worthless and so flimsy and not well made and well i could go on and on and on, but i would not suggest those at all. 

I had my father make me up some wooden ones that i just love now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

krissy, what is the seller's id?

is it mrdoright123 ??? Not very nice responses when his liners get a negative review....makes me go 'hmmmmm'


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

I hate plastic soap molds. horrible. I love my wood and line them myself.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you for all the input.  I'm having a friend make me a wood mold and we'll see how that goes. 

I have a goat getting ready to freshen here any day and I'm anxious to try goats milk soap here one of these days.


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

I am blushing I use milk cartons cause its so easy but would love a good soap mold...I recently used a breadcrumb box with fantastic results for a nice round log..the reason I like to use these materials is they are paper and I do not like the idea of lining a mold with plastic (plastic wrap is banned in my house) but I would like to try a wooden mold with a paper liner...sigh, if I just could get neater at lining the box! I am also experimenting with the soy milk containers which work nicely.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

With my vertical log mold from FCS, I was also sent a liner 'template'. You could do the same type of thing for any rectangular or square mold. Just make a box that just fits inside your mold. That is your liner template. Use freezer paper to 'wrap' the template. Easy-schmeasy


----------

